# KDE based distros?



## Dark Star (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi guys 
I am pretty bored with Gnome. so for permanent change I want a KDE based distros.. don't wanna install KDE on Ubuntu though.. So tell me a which Distro to opt for. Does Ubuntu manages KDE well I mean updates and applications available ? or should I shift to Arch ..[though it is damn tough to install ] Suse never worked for me..  I don't wanna use Mandriva ..

Note: this OS will  be used on my old machine after that on my laptop.that I will buy maybe XPS M1530 .

Also should I wait for Hardy or should I install KDE 3.5.7 and update it  to 3.5.9 ? or should I wait till KDE 4.1 ?

Please posts your valuable suggestions 

Regards


----------



## Flake (Feb 22, 2008)

I would suggest you try whichever version of KDE is available in Ubuntu Sources. I have installed KDE, Fluxbox and Fvwm in Ubuntu ( Gnome ). All DEs/WMs working fine and I switch those according to mood.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 23, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> .. don't wanna install KDE on Ubuntu though..





ghost at rest said:


> I would suggest you try whichever version of KDE is available in Ubuntu Sources.



:-S

You can try Slackware, but I suggest that you wait for the new KDE


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 23, 2008)

Give Fedora a spin?


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 23, 2008)

Go for Ubuntu and Download KDE 4.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 23, 2008)

Kubuntu?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

sabayon, PCLinuxOS, debian, gentoo, slackware, knoppix


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 23, 2008)

Slackware! Try Slax it's a live-cd before you want to try Slackware.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> sabayon, PCLinuxOS, debian, gentoo, slackware, knoppix



Sabayon is somewhat a bit sluggish on my system I got Sabayon Pro 1.1 from LFY and PCLOS I don't really know how many useless applications they have installed  I got gnome CD though  debain : - parka suggested me to stay away from it  .. Will try Gentoo, Slackware and Knopix though.. I have Kubuntu CD but it doesn't have Gimp  and I have to d/l Mb's to have it 

Will install KDE based distro today only


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 23, 2008)

Installed Kubuntu, installed Ff and Gimp in it  Have to install drivers now 

Which is the default icon format ? .tar.gz is not getting installed  From Appearance -> Icon themes.. It says file format not valid ? Also there is no .~ folders in home/user name ? How to install Compiz Fusion in KDE 7.10 ? I mean terminal command I can do that via Adept  cause terminal commands are much easier


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 23, 2008)

> Installed Kubuntu, installed Ff and Gimp in it  Have to install drivers now



Out of curiosity. Weren't you better off with installing KDE on your Ubuntu then cause doesn't it give you the same Kubuntu stuff you would have on a Kubuntu install?


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 23, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> Out of curiosity. Weren't you better off with installing KDE on your Ubuntu then cause doesn't it give you the same Kubuntu stuff you would have on a Kubuntu install?


Actually I could have done that but I don't want the GTK application interference in KDE .. If am using KDE I am going the K way no GTK applications now 

P.S : - Is there anything like gtweakui ? Also from where to set preferred applications ? How to change Icon of K menu .. There are lots of gr8 Main Menu mod in kde-look hot to install it ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 23, 2008)

> Actually I could have done that but I don't want the GTK application interference in KDE .. If am using KDE I am going the K way no GTK applications now



Yeah I know what you mean. SOmeone recommended me to use some program like alacarte (not sure if this is what it is called) to edit the menu out but I havent used it yet.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 23, 2008)

Alacarte is GNOME's inbuilt menu editor, just right click the bar, and hit edit!


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ How to manually install themes and icons in Kubuntu


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Sabayon is somewhat a bit sluggish on my system I got Sabayon Pro 1.1 from LFY and PCLOS I don't really know how many useless applications they have installed  I got gnome CD though  debain : - parka suggested me to stay away from it  .. Will try Gentoo, Slackware and Knopix though.. I have Kubuntu CD but it doesn't have Gimp  and I have to d/l Mb's to have it
> 
> Will install KDE based distro today only


Kubuntu is nothing but ubuntu after doing 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
```
. IAnd then doing 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get remove --purge libgtk2.0
```
 have never seen anyone who wants another distro just because his current one does not come with a certain indivudual app by default(gimp in kubuntu). And PCLOS can always be made lighter by removing apps. If you were asked to stay away from Debian, then don't touch Slackware and Gentoo. They too are DIY distros like Debian and appeal only to the Geek. But Knoppix is a good distro, being based on Debian like ubuntu, but with lots of excellent apps, and still remaining light on system resources.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 23, 2008)

1'st whenever I use to close Dolphin I used to get this error 

```
Unable to save bookmarks in /home/shashwat/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
```

Well it was solved by using this command 


```
sudo chown shashwat /home/shashwat/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
```

Now whenever I try to cut/copy past any file in NTFS partition I get this error ..


```
Could not change permissions for
/media/sda5/KDE_Crystal_Diamond_2.7_Kubuntu_Mod.tar.gz
```

Here is my fstab output 

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
#  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config -- 
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>

proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
# Entry for /dev/sda3 :
UUID=2984bfc4-e289-417b-829e-5870488b4fbf / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
# Entry for /dev/sda1 :
UUID=CCE44E48E44E354C /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
# Entry for /dev/sda5 :
UUID=15BEB5322F467B42 /media/sda5 ntfs-3g defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
# Entry for /dev/sda6 :
UUID=0BCF489D1C56ABAA /media/sda6 ntfs-3g defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
# Entry for /dev/sda7 :
UUID=331259EB02AB33BF /media/sda7 ntfs-3g defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
# Entry for /dev/sda4 :
UUID=18a87f5a-5851-4fc4-a53c-8764e7fcd1a4 none swap sw 0 0
/dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0 0
/dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto,exec 0 0
```


and this is my fdisk -l output

```
Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x0dd6c6bd

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        3187    25599546    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2            3188        8287    40965750    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sda3            8288        9607    10602900   83  Linux
/dev/sda4            9608        9729      979965   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda5            4406        5737    10699290    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda6            5738        8287    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda7            3188        4405     9783522    7  HPFS/NTFS

Partition table entries are not in disk order
```


Please help me  I never faced this problem in Ubuntu


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 23, 2008)

```
Unable to save bookmarks in /home/shashwat/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
```

The error still showing I don't know wtf is with Kubuntu.. Ubuntu was so gr8 and responsive ./..

Should I use any other KDE distros or stick with Kubuntu ?


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 24, 2008)

Bump | Please help me guys 


```
adm, admin, audio, cdrom, dialout, dip, disk, fax, floppy, games, lpadmin, netdev, plugdev, powerdev, root, scanner, users, video
```

I guess I don't have admin,root privileged please let me know about it  These are my secondary groups  Also the fonts in FF are too big and bold even CTRL + Mousewheel doesn't fix it  Hot to fix it .. It is not in all forum main in Thinkdigit , Tech Enclave


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2008)

for fonts problem,check dpi!
BTW,I tried Kde after loong time via opensuse 10.3 
not much to leave Gnome though 
1.ntfs-3g write support needs ur /etc/fstab entry as follows:

```
[B]/dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0[/B]
```
*www.ntfs-3g.org/
^it will mount.else adding locale= option .

regarding permission,on My Debian Sid,

```
prakash@localhost:~$ groups 
prakash adm disk dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev fuse
```
can u post the o/p from konsole :

```
ls -l /home/shashwat
```
^to make sure that the /home/shashwat belongs to u.
next,

```
ls  -l /home/shashwat/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
```
also,In my opinion,u should run adept and update repositories when net is connected.then try reinstalling kde4 libs dolphin etcetra.
I think this can be a bug .if this error happens again and again,u may need to make this file as root with permission set as "0665".happy kde experience


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

can anyone help me install kwin-suse windows decoration theme in Kde?


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 7, 2008)

Link to KWIN SUSE ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23579
^this,I dont wanna do ./configure Krrap,krrrap.... 
though It is easy on Gnome to add a win decorator 
never mind,I found that AUR for arch,I have to manually configure packagebuild things,that I will do later.anyways shashwath,it aint that easy as Debian or Ubuntu reg themes etc


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 8, 2008)

^^Yep I knew that .. Compiling themes sucks  Also you must find a compatible package for your distro to install it


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

^No problem solved !It is easy in arch Linux.I have explained how in archlinux thread.
The think is,unlike Gnome,u cannot directly install.u have to get the package made for u be it a rpm for suse,fedora etc or debs for Debian,Ubuntu et al.same way,I have to make a package for archlinux pacman.


----------

